

Shanghai Hacker News meetup #2 - hunvreus
http://wiredcraft.github.com/hnshanghai/
The second Shanghai Hacker News meetup will be held on Wednesday 21, 2011 at Abbey Road.<p>If you want to chat with some likely minded folks, discuss your project or simply technology, come and join us; we'll be the table with a "招财猫" ("Lucky Cat"). As usual, we'll buy a round of drinks for the first 10 to get down there and we'll offer some snacks.<p>Last meetup went pretty smoothly with people from various horizons, mixing up people with a knack for node.js, RoR, Hadoop, PHP, GIS, mobile development, some backbone.js and a whole lot more... Whatever is your poison, you're welcome.<p>On Lanyrd.com: http://lanyrd.com/cdzmw<p>(Chinese version below: it's in Shanghai after all...)<p>---<p>第二次上海 Hacker News 聚会将于9月21号星期三举办，地点仍然是 Abbey Road。<p>无论您是探讨项目、技术，还是闲聊，都非常欢迎。同上次一样，我们将为前十位到访者免费提供一杯啤酒。<p>上一次的聚会非常顺利。参与者来自很多不同领域，诸如 Node.js、RoR、Hadoop、PHP、GIS、移动技术等等。这一次也非常欢迎新老朋友踊跃参加。<p>http://lanyrd.com/cdzmw
======
davidyz
Do you guys always have it on a wednesday? I'll be in transit in Shanghai Oct
3 night if anyone wants to meet up? feel free to shoot me an email

------
kurtzhong
It's so nice to have these kinds of meetups in China~

------
makarawang
Coming.

